# [SOLVED] Is there a mod for gta san andreas to be a ped?



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Got this question from
http://tiny.cc/gtapedmod


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Is there a mod for gta san andreas to be a ped?*

Not really sure what you are looking for here.
Like Kar said on that site, to be a ped all you have to do is get out of any vehicle.

Is there something more specific you are looking for?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Is there a mod for gta san andreas to be a ped?*

Do you want to change your character's appearance to look like one of the pedestrians?


----------



## Chaos1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Is there a mod for gta san andreas to be a ped?*

Yes.

Here



From Website said:


> *Features:*
> Full Health: when switching into this citizen, your health will be restored to full.
> Bleed: As this citizen, you can press 'N' near other citizens, to make them start to bleed.
> Super Extinguisher: as this citizen, you can instantly put out any fire around you with the Fire-button.
> ...


----------

